# Red raised rash on left side only?? photos added- anyone had this before?



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,
I noticed the clusters red rash (raised, bumpy, round clusters but the clusters are irregular shape) of on my 17 mo old daughter's left hip, left knee, left ankle on Tuesday and it is not getting worse or better as of now. We just came back from the ped. doctor but she couldn't figure out what it is and we got an appt. to see a dermatologist next Thursday.
Anyone know who I can ask about this rash? Any online advice forum or doctor/nurse site for skin rash? Doctor said it looks like some kind of contact dermatitis but I can't figure out what it could be. She was wearing a long pants that day.
I'm searching online to find out any similar photos of this rash and so far not much came up.
Please help.
p.s. I tried to take a picture of this rash but it is not coming out clear...
Okay, I'm adding some photos, has anyone had this rash on dc or anyone you know before?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/IMGP0807.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/IMGP0803.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/IMGP0810.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...l/IMGP0804.jpg


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

try wrongdiagnosis.com

And try taking the picture with outside light instead of a flash.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Some contact thing.

What happened a few days before she got the rash?

Hip, knee, ankle...sounds like someone was holding her and they may have had something on their hand that did not agree with her skin.

How is she otherwise? Does she have any other symptoms? Is she crying because of it or scratching?


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

When I took her backyard for taking photos, I noticed these rashes are going dry on top a little bit and the rashes on her knee seems to be spreading a little bit. Has anyone had this type of rash before?? My pharmacist friend said put some Hydrocortizone creme on it but the ped. doctor today didn't say anything about applying something before seeing a dermatologist...


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I would NOT use cortisone cream on just any rash. Especially not one that is drying up. If it is spreading in one area and drying in another then just wait a few more days. It takes a while for the body to work it out and dry up. JMO.


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm, that could be possible... but what or who, I don't know. Could she have rash from what happened a few days prior? She is somewhat fussy, whinny, clingy but no fever and not excessive scratching. When I take off the diaper to change her then she touches her butt but that's where her hands go usually so I don't know if it is from itching or not. Now that she noticed the rash on her ankle so she is wanting to touch it...
It is mind boggling...







: trying to find the mystery of the cause...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Some contact thing.

What happened a few days before she got the rash?

Hip, knee, ankle...sounds like someone was holding her and they may have had something on their hand that did not agree with her skin.

How is she otherwise? Does she have any other symptoms? Is she crying because of it or scratching?


----------



## senmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like chiggers to me. Is it itchy?


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

pustular psoriasis?


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

It sure looks a lot like shingles to me. Has she had chicken pox or been vaccinated against it?

As your ped to do a Tzank smear of one of the vesicles . . . .


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
It sure looks a lot like shingles to me. Has she had chicken pox or been vaccinated against it?

As your ped to do a Tzank smear of one of the vesicles . . . .

Pox was my other guess. I would be livid if the family doctor didnt recognize chx pox though! They should know that one, right?







:


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

the more I look at those, the more I think *pustular psoriasis.* Mention that to the derm. Its a rare form of psoriasis-my dh has had it before. Its miserable and pretty much requires steroids to treat. Dh just suffered most of the time but hasnt had an outbreak in a few years, thank God.









It usually explodes when he is stressed out.

http://www.dermnetnz.org/scaly/pustular-psoriasis.html


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
It sure looks a lot like shingles to me. Has she had chicken pox or been vaccinated against it?

As your ped to do a Tzank smear of one of the vesicles . . . .

it seems like it follows a dermatome...


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
It sure looks a lot like shingles to me. Has she had chicken pox or been vaccinated against it?

As your ped to do a Tzank smear of one of the vesicles . . . .

I was wondering about that also. Has he had a vaccine within the last week or two before he got the rash. It would take that long.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

It's the vesicular look coupled with the dermatomal pattern that made me suggest shingles. Pustular psoriasis would be bilateral, and this one follows a specific dermatome.

Hope you get an answer (and a plan!) soon. I agree with leaving it alone - it doesn't sound as though it's bothering her much, and many treatments (other than gentle cleaning and emollient ointments) have potentially serious side effects.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
*It's the vesicular look coupled with the dermatomal pattern that made me suggest shingles. Pustular psoriasis would be bilateral, and this one follows a specific dermatome.*

Hope you get an answer (and a plan!) soon. I agree with leaving it alone - it doesn't sound as though it's bothering her much, and many treatments (other than gentle cleaning and emollient ointments) have potentially serious side effects.

Would you mind telling me that in english?







:

I would love to inspect dhs rash next time he has an outbreak.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry







!

Vesicular means that they look like pimples but with clear fluid instead of pus/white fluid. Bilateral means both sides of the body - and dermatomes are patterns on the skin of supplied by specific nerves, and they stay on one side of the body only.

Varicella (the virus that causes chicken pox) lives in our bodies forever once we've had it (that's why most of us only get them once). Unfortunately it decides to live in a particular part of our spinal cord (dorsal root ganglion) and occasionally reactivates, or comes alive again. This reactivation results in the vesicular dermatomal rash we call shingles. Where it errupts, or breaks out, depends upon which nerve root it calls home. It will always live in that same nerve root, so the rash will always come back in the exact same place if it returns.

Whew. How's that for a not-so-quick primer on shingles! Oh, and it can spread chicken pox if someone who has never had them touches the rash . . . whereas chicken pox (the primary illness we all know and love!) is spread through breathing the air shared by someone newly breaking out with the pox.

Confused??!!! Sorry! Hope this helps!








: I really like rashes and skin diseases . . . .


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
Sorry







!

Vesicular means that they look like pimples but with clear fluid instead of pus/white fluid. Bilateral means both sides of the body - and dermatomes are patterns on the skin of supplied by specific nerves, and they stay on one side of the body only.

.

They look identical to dh's "pustular psoriasis" that he was diagnosed with a few years ago. He had them on his palms and feet. They didnt look anything like the white examples I see on websites. I wonder if it was the chicken pox thing? How long would thee outbreak last if it was chicken pox? (And would it be localized like it was on dh with just his hands/feet being affected?)

Just curious!









Quote:









: I really like rashes and skin diseases . . . .[/


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Chicken pox usually is widespread, not localized (and it really likes the tummy and face).

Few rashes tend to localize on the palms and soles. Very few. What about coxsackie disease (hand/foot/mouth)? Have you seen it before?


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

ITA with Gretasmommy - looks like Shingles. Surprised to see it it someone so young, though! Has she had chicken pox (or been exposed to it previously?) And has she been under some sort of stress that might compromise her immune system?

And also to gretasmommy - great description of shingles!

















Mindi


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm still confused... I showed it to my pharmacist friend and she thinks it looks like Herpes and her husband thinks it looks like some kind of bug bites. I looked up "Chiggers" and some photos of them looks similar to this. Now I need to find some doctor whether it be another ped. or dermatologist so I can get second opinion. My friends were amazed that how my dd's pediatrician couldn't identify this rash...
Now should I put Hydrocortizone on it or not? I'm getting worried.


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

I looked up Shingles photo online and they look flat and more spread out than my dd's rash though... Also how long does it take to get rash once you are exposed someone with shingles?? I'm trying to retrace who/what she could have been exposed to recently...
Also she is up to date on her immunization up till 15 months. (she was going to get 15 mo shots today but doctor wants to wait). I don't think she had chicken pox shot yet (I'm not sure)...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindi22* 
ITA with Gretasmommy - looks like Shingles. Surprised to see it it someone so young, though! Has she had chicken pox (or been exposed to it previously?) And has she been under some sort of stress that might compromise her immune system?

And also to gretasmommy - great description of shingles!

















Mindi


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Herpes and shingles are "cousins" of sorts - each individual lesion (vesicle) looks the same, but the way they cluster on the body looks a bit different.

You can only get the shingles from within your own body - having had chicken pox or the vaccine. No other way. I wouldn't put the hydrocortisone on it. Leave it alone and keep it covered by clothing so it doesn't spread to others if it is shingles.

Thanks, Mindi! G had shingles at 17 months - had varicella vax at 12 months. Mild rash, but shingles. It really didn't bother her at all - it bothered me much, much more!


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I looked up Herpes Zoster and Vesicular dermatomes and they look a bit like my dd's rash. I definitely need to find a doctor that we can see tomorrow. Did your dd's rash like this too when she had shingles?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
Herpes and shingles are "cousins" of sorts - each individual lesion (vesicle) looks the same, but the way they cluster on the body looks a bit different.

You can only get the shingles from within your own body - having had chicken pox or the vaccine. No other way. I wouldn't put the hydrocortisone on it. Leave it alone and keep it covered by clothing so it doesn't spread to others if it is shingles.

Thanks, Mindi! G had shingles at 17 months - had varicella vax at 12 months. Mild rash, but shingles. It really didn't bother her at all - it bothered me much, much more!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep . . . except it was on her vulva. Poor thing! I hope it never, ever recurs!

It lasted about 10 days. I did nothing to it, and she was fine. Just gentle cleaning . . . . very gentle . . . .


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Ouch!!! Did she have the rash anywhere else or just there? Did you have to give her any oral or topical treatment?? How was she during the whole time when she had it? Was she eating well? Was she fussy? My dd is not eating well and more clingy...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
Yep . . . except it was on her vulva. Poor thing! I hope it never, ever recurs!

It lasted about 10 days. I did nothing to it, and she was fine. Just gentle cleaning . . . . very gentle . . . .


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm, I'm looking at Chigger rash and poison ivy photos and they look a little bit like it too. She wasn't near any poison ivy or wild life recently though...


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

FWIW, it does not look like chigger bites. Those aren't vesicular and they're intensely itchy. Hope you find a diag. soon


----------



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

That's right... I haven't thought about vesicular facts...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mzfern* 
FWIW, it does not look like chigger bites. Those aren't vesicular and they're intensely itchy. Hope you find a diag. soon


----------



## senmom (Jan 12, 2007)

STILL looks like chiggers to me.


----------

